
Intel Has Also Relicensed Their FSP Binaries: A Big Win to Coreboot, LinuxBoot - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Better-FSP-License
======
csense
Anyone know what's the motivation behind Intel having the FSP closed source?
It seems like it would be useless to you without an Intel chipset on your
motherboard, so it's not like Intel won't be able to make money if they're
open source.

